# Female in heat



## askformore (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi my chihuahua friends,
hope you guys are doing wonderfully. My female chihuahua is almost 7 months old now, and I just want to ask you guys when should I start worrying about her getting into heat? Is it soon? And what should I need to know to take care of her while she is in heat? I will get her diapers, and how long will she be in heat for? Can someone please give me some info on when they are usually in heat and for how long, so I know and can prepare everything. Also my male chihuahua is almost 6 months old, and I was just wondering when will he start to chase my female around and try to hump her? Now they are still like puppis, playing around, wrestling, chasing each other and having fun. So I just want to know how to prepare when they are sexually active so I can deal with it. Thank you so much guys


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

You've got me wondering about the same thing. Minus the baby boy. Hmm..


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

im thinking the same though my girl is only 4months old so hopfully it will be a while till she comes into heat my boy is nearly 5 months
im dreading the part of trying to keep them apart but i will just have too

love mandy zac and honey xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She can come in heat anytime really. 7,8,9 months is normal. Some wait a year. She will start by having a bloody drainage and her vulva will enlarge and get really big. She will have to be watched like a hawk as everywhere she pees will be attractive to boy dogs. She will have the bloody drainage about a week or so and then it will change to a more clear drainage for a week and then a few more days of pinkish drainage. From start to finish, about 15 - 18 days, depending on the dog.

It's also NOT unheard of for a 6 month old to be sexually mature enough to breed. So you will have to keep them separated during that time she is in season.

Brodysmom


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

You all probably think this is a stupid question but this is my first chi and first female dog....
How often do they go into heat?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

lilbabyvenus said:


> You all probably think this is a stupid question but this is my first chi and first female dog....
> How often do they go into heat?


Twice a year.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Why don't you just get them fixed?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Twice a year.


Ok, thanks. Don't have anything to worry about, just wondering. Hubby wants to get a male in a year or two and possibly start breeding.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

If someone could answer this--my in-laws have a lhasa apso, he said when shes in heat it *seems* to only last a few days and they just keep a towel down where she sits/lays. Is it enough drainage to need a diaper?


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

The dog generally can smell the bitch when she is starts coming into season. 

There may be blood, this depends on how clean she is. After a few days it should go a paler pink colour which is why your MIL Lasa only seems to last for a few days.

They can come into season from about 6 months onwards. 

A dog can sire puppies from about 7 months.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily was under 6 months when she had her first season,now i'm having her spayed,but have to wait till she's mid cycle so in april she will be done,can't cope with all the hassle when they are on heat.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Ok, thanks. Don't have anything to worry about, just wondering. Hubby wants to get a male in a year or two and possibly start breeding.


Not trying to start a fight, or be rude or anything, but I really think it would be a better idea not to breed. There are already so many unwanted dogs, chihuahuas included. But aside from that aspect the only people, IMO, who should be breeding at all are the knowledgeable, reputable breeders who are breeding to better the health, temperament, and standards of the dog. Breeders who have champion dogs, and dogs that fully meet the show standards, those who fully know their dogs lines and are attempting to eliminate health problems, and create the best dog. Now that isn't to say that your girl is not a nice healthy dog, but in another thread you were talking about her weight being 8 lbs at 5 months, she is already above the standard for an adult chihuahua. While that makes a great hardy size for a pet chihuahua, she doesn't conform to what a chihuahua truly should, and probably is not fully from lines that have been worked on by the most knowledgeable of breeders, there may be certain health problems in her genes that you don't know of. Also breeding takes a LOT of research and preparation and really isn't something that everyone should be doing. And by not spaying her you are greatly increasing her chances of getting mammary tumors, or other types of cancers that affect the reproductive organs. If you spay her now, before her first heat, she will have a LESS than 1% chance of developing mammary tumors. 
In the long run it is better for your dogs personal health, as well as all the needy dogs in shelters, and the chihuahua breed to leave the breeding to the pros. Unfortunately there will still be BYB and puppy-mills, but the less OTHER people producing dogs the better.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah. I figured it be a bad idea me saying something about it. I said "possibly" because we don't know if we want to. I don't want to because of all the unwanted dogs out there. But there is also a very large demand for smaller dogs in our area. People are always looking. So that's hubbys point of view. 
I've already been talking this over with our vet as well. We just haven't decided 100% what we'd like to do yet. She's only 5 months old and we have no intentions of buying a little boy until we move ( at least a year from now). So thank you for your concern but we're really just thinking about it right now.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Not meaning to start a fight either... but breeding small dogs like chis... you aren't going to make any money after vet bills. And, if something goes wrong you may loose your girl.

Chihuahuas need to see a vet when bred and many of them end up needing things like C-Sections and other expensive vet care just to survive delivery. And, you may drop a few grand on a pregnant dog and just get one pup. Breeding for profit is only done by Back Yard Breeders and puppy mill people and they are about the same in my book. Point that out to 'hubby'.

As for people looking for small dogs, send them to petfinder.com. Save a life instead of just putting more into the world.

If you want to breed something for profit, check out some types of tropical fish. Setup is difficult, but you do get it back after a few years, then...profit.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, I know, thank you. Again. it was just something we had thought about.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey came into heat at 9 months and I have had problems every since. I wish I would have gotten her spayed before her first heat. She will be spayed as soon as her blood work comes back Ok.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Zoey came into heat at 9 months and I have had problems every since. I wish I would have gotten her spayed before her first heat. She will be spayed as soon as her blood work comes back Ok.


This actually has nothing to do with what you posted but I have to tell you (which I'm sure you already know lol) Zoey is an absolute doll. I love that pic of her in the center of your siggy with her head kinda cocked to the side while she looks at you. She is just so cute.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

As others have said I'd get your dogs neutered if you really love and treasure them. It's the kindest thing to you can do for them.
Too many people (and I generalise I am not referring to you) are jumping on the chi breeding bandwagon.
They look at their Chihuahuas and all they see is £££'s


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I just love the puppies. It wouldn't even be for money. I could care less about that. I just adore the babies. But I understand everyone's point. And I do want the best for her. I told hubby I don't even think I bare her going through that. My cat I had when I was younger had kittens and I just bawled trying to help her. She did great, no problems at all, I just hated having to worry about her so much. I don't know what I would have done if something would have happened to her. 
After reading about all these abandoned puppies and abused dogs I'm working up the guts to sit down with my hubby and tell him I want Venus spayed soon. I still want a little baby boy in a year or so. But instead of Venus having puppies for our family I think I'll just keep my eyes peeled for rescues in a year or so. I just keep thinking about if she does have a bigger litter and we have to find good homes for a couple, that what if something happens to them? I can't have that on my conscience.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

prob is if you breed you wouldent want to part with the pups and end up with a houseful


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Zoey came into heat at 9 months and I have had problems every since. I wish I would have gotten her spayed before her first heat. She will be spayed as soon as her blood work comes back Ok.


I think spaying before the first season is the way to go, that said I didn't manage it with either of my previous bitches! Bad timing on my behalf meant they each had a season, thankfully no problems afterwards though and we made sure they never got the chance to romance the local dogs!


----------

